# Poor Girl



## mindtrip (Apr 2, 2015)

I've got five plants going right now, and this is the only one acting up.  Daytime temps are 74-77F, nighttime temps are steady at 72-73F.  They were all transplanted into FFOF this past Sunday.  They're all being watered heavily about once every three days.  They're under 600w MH at a distance of about 22 inches.

Please help me get her back to health! 

View attachment IMG_1015.jpg


View attachment IMG_1016.jpg


View attachment IMG_1017.jpg


----------



## Locked (Apr 2, 2015)

Are all 5 the same strain and all getting the same nutrients?  If everything is the same and only one is acting up that is a little weird.  Unless one just happens to be a weak pheno?


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 2, 2015)

Four are the same, Cream of the Crop Cash Crop, which this one is.  The fifth is a World of Seeds Strawberry Blue.  They've all had the exact same soil, light, and watering.

All of the others have slight yellowing, but nothing to this extent.  The leaves on this one crumble if I touch them.  The other plants' leaves are still soft.  Bad transplant on this one, maybe?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2015)

It looks like whatever happened, happened a while ago. The new growth looks good. I wouldn't worry about it. If you want you could cut those tips off with scissors if it bugs you.

That is weird, i have no idea what that is. So specific on those leaves..hmm


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks, Rosebud.  I'll trim them and keep an eye on her.  Hopefully whatever it was is done now.


----------



## Locked (Apr 2, 2015)

It might have hit a "hot spot" in the soil and all is good now. Rose is right the new growth looks good and that is what I worry about the most. You can't heal damaged leaves, what is done is done. So long as your new growth looks good I would not worry.


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks, Hamster.  I'll update my journal as they go on.  Wish me the best.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 4, 2015)

It almost looks like something got spilled on the leaves, to me they need feeding, some deficiencies starting to show.


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 4, 2015)

MR1 said:


> It almost looks like something got spilled on the leaves, to me they need feeding, some deficiencies starting to show.



Thanks MR1.  What kind of nutes do you recommend?  They're all on day 30 of veg and have had no nutes whatsoever at this point.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Lots of choices, lots like General Hydroponics, some like Advanced Nutrients, check out peoples grows, see what they are using and go from there. I have used both brands and a few other's. I use chemical ferts so I can't comment on organic.
 I should add that I used the GH Flora Nova two part, and I am now using AN Jungle juice. I liked the Flora Nova, easy to use good results for me, just a little pricey.


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks, I'll be going by my gardening shop tomorrow to see what I can find!


----------



## Kraven (Apr 4, 2015)

GH three part Grow, Micro Bloom is probably gonna be the cheapest and best if you want a suggestion, MR1 is right a bunch of company's sell a bunch of nutes, I would say start there and expand out. Green mojo 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 5, 2015)

Actually, AN's Jungle Juice is the same formula as GH Flora Series and cost less.  Since I have found out from NorCalHal that GH has been purchased by Monsanto, I will not be buying them again.


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 5, 2015)

Well the guy at the local nursery talked me into General Organics BioThrive.  Good?  Not so good?


----------



## Kraven (Apr 5, 2015)

Hmm, I had heard they took GH exact formula labeled it jungle juice and resold it for less. I was fixing to leave AN and start using Gh three part but may just get with doc and discuss JJ with him, he uses it and has great results.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 5, 2015)

Did some checking , looked at the GH three part feeding schedule for dtw, compared it to AN JJ three part. If they are the same thing I think the JJ is a diluted version, that is why it costs less than GH. JJ schedule calls for almost 3 times the amount per gallon compared to GH, that maybe why JJ has their amounts in ml per 100 litres instead of gallons , it is harder to compare unless you do the calculations. So in the end AN JJ might not be cheaper than GH three part. 
 I use JJ, I was surprised when I figured it out, take a look see if you find the same thing, my math could be out.:fly:


----------



## Kraven (Apr 5, 2015)

Yea I will Mr1, I use AN Sensi Grow A&B and Connoisseur Bloom A&B + Big bud right now, with great results. I'm rethinking growing and trying to learn the most effective methods so I was really considering the switch, BTW I never use the AN nutes at more than half strength.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Apr 12, 2015)

i been using Fox Farms Grow Big, Tiger Bloom, an Beasty Buds for awhile with good success,   easy to use, not to expensive...BtL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 12, 2015)

JJ is supposed to be the exact same ingredients in the exact same ratios.  If they have the same N-P-K, they are not waqtered down.

Please, please, please do not let guys in grow shops sell you stuff without knowing what you are buying.  GO Bio-Thrive is only 1 part of an entire nutrient regime that has 8 different bottles and is not meant to be used alone.  What did he tell you it did and how did he say to use it?

Please boycott Monsanto products.  Maybe it is because I grew up in the 60s and have that hippy attitude or because I grew up in a place with virtually no pollution, but I have very strong feelings about companies that poison the earth and the people upon it.  Companies like Monsanto only thrive because people buy from them...we need to be mindful consumers.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 12, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Hmm, I had heard they took GH exact formula labeled it jungle juice and resold it for less. I was fixing to leave AN and start using Gh three part but may just get with doc and discuss JJ with him, he uses it and has great results.



Hah! :rofl: Just saw this.. I know I'm late to this thread. 




MR1 said:


> Did some checking , looked at the GH three part feeding schedule for dtw, compared it to AN JJ three part. If they are the same thing I think the JJ is a diluted version, that is why it costs less than GH. JJ schedule calls for almost 3 times the amount per gallon compared to GH, that maybe why JJ has their amounts in ml per 100 litres instead of gallons , it is harder to compare unless you do the calculations. So in the end AN JJ might not be cheaper than GH three part.
> I use JJ, I was surprised when I figured it out, take a look see if you find the same thing, my math could be out.:fly:






Kravenhead said:


> BTW I never use the AN nutes at more than half strength.



Yeah, no.. the calculator is ignorant. I did calculations from it, and it called for 92ml's of all 3 for the week I was in flower... that came out to 1750 ppms!!!!!!! Noooooo i didn't want that much.. almost half that was my goal. Do not go by the calculator. After using this for over a year solid, I have it pretty well figured out....now I got LED's and they "feed" the plants, so now I have to adjust more even. Just learning that. 

But yeah, the calculator is dumb  (Good job on half the recommended there Kraven :cool2: ) 




The Hemp Goddess said:


> JJ is supposed to be the exact same ingredients in the exact same ratios.  If they have the same N-P-K, they are not waqtered down.
> 
> Please, please, please do not let guys in grow shops sell you stuff without knowing what you are buying.  GO Bio-Thrive is only 1 part of an entire nutrient regime that has 8 different bottles and is not meant to be used alone.  What did he tell you it did and how did he say to use it?
> .



Yeah.. I'm lucky, and my Hydro store owner also runs a warehouse of many plants. He's extremely legal and into the medical area. He doesn't push a single item on me, and does give me his thoughts when I ask him, but in the end of those thoughts he literally has never leaned me any direction. I'm lucky and have two great hydro stores (both owners run warehouses) with very knowledgable guys that have great prices and even give me 20% off that now. I shop cheaper than than on Amazon! hah...

But yeah, JJ is basically proven to be the identical formula as GH 3 part Flora series. They have a lot of guarantees over at their site, if you just do some reading and give it a try. Can't beat a money back thing. 

http://www.advancednutrients.com/products/jungle-juice-3-part/

Funny, after searching Advanced Nutrients website directly, I had to do a google search just to find where on their site Jungle Juice is. When you do their "products" dropdown menu, it's not shown. Anyways, it's right here, and there's plenty of it online to purchase  I'll be buying more tonight. This time, buying it back the gallons.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 12, 2015)

I get 533 tds at half strength, all three parts for bloom, my water's tds is 200.


----------

